# leg muscle cramp remover



## phinds (Dec 14, 2014)

On rare occasions I get severe muscle cramps in my major leg muscles and I have to either walk it off or massage the hell out of it. I figured the massaging would be more effective if I had one of these roller-thingies but when I finally got around to looking for one on-line I couldn't find one that was exactly what I wanted so I knocked out this little do-dad and it works exactly the way I wanted it to.

I wasn't going for looks at all so I used a piece of crappy grey-stained red maple and the first suitable piece of turning stock that came to hand which happened to be Billy Webb wood. No attempt at a fine finish, and one coat of shellac just for the hell of it. It's 8" long and 6" wide.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2014)

I like that.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

I might have to knock off your design Paul I get them too and I mean severely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2014)

My wife just saw this and added one to my "To Do" list....... Maybe I could do a matching back scratch-er to go with hers......

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Good idea Colin the plastic back scratchers break all the time.


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> My wife just saw this and added one to my "To Do" list....... Maybe I could do a matching back scratch-er to go with hers......


Oh, a backscratcher of my own specs was one of the very first things I ever did as a wood worker. You've GOT to have a good back scratcher.

I've done several since then ... lost one, gave one to my son, etc. This is what I'm using at the moment. Nothing fancy at all, just a dowel rod with some removed and a little cutting at the end:



 



not the best pics, but you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel your pain man! A day of up and down ladders will do it every time.


----------



## Brink (Dec 17, 2014)

Great idea. 
Nothing like those 3:00am leg cramps after a night of hoops.


----------



## frankp (Dec 22, 2014)

And here I was hoping for a picture of a 6' tall buxom blonde, swedish masseuse. Ah, well, your solution is probably better for my marriage. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marsh water (Jan 13, 2015)

this always sounds crazy, but I had cramps so bad I would have to get up in the middle of the night and take hot baths. I kicked off the wall of our pool and cramped on the fronts of my thighs so bad I couldnt get out of the pool. It happened especially when I went deer hunting and walked up and down hills in the cold. A doctor told me to put Ivory brand soap cakes under my sheets in the bed and it would stop them or at least help. I thought he was joking but after a couple more cramps, desperation set in and I bought some soap and put them (2 cakes) under the bottom sheets at the foot of my bed. Since that night I havent had any bad cramps in my bed and only a few at all. As I said, sounds crazy. But my wife had the same thing and I put them on her side also and it stopped hers all together. Try it, you only have about 2 bucks to loose for the soap. And maybe feeling a little silly at first but the doc said it was the lanolin or something in the ivory soap that worked. Good luck, those things hurt.


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I've heard too much anecdotal evidence to dismiss this even though scientists have not been able to establish any causal link between the soap and the effect.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2015)

Another weird thing to consider, I've been having cramps and an uncontrollable twitch in my legs at night, During my yearly physical they did some blood work and found my B12 levels were really low. Gave me a shot of B12 (You can also get OTC supplements) and it cleared it right up.


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Another weird thing to consider, I've been having cramps and an uncontrollable twitch in my legs at night, During my yearly physical they did some blood work and found my B12 levels were really low. Gave me a shot of B12 (You can also get OTC supplements) and it cleared it right up.


Yeah, I was having really severe cramps every night several years ago and I finally went to see my regular doc and he changed my anti-cholesterol medication from one type to another and it cleared it right up. Another time, I took potassium supplements and that helped. Leg cramps definitely seems to be related, at least some of the time, to various kinds chemical imbalance in the body.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 13, 2015)

I have an acupuncturist that I swear by and what he told me was magnesium deficiency was the culprit for a lot of folks. Apparently calcium and magnesium have a push pull relationship. Calcium causes your muscles to tense and magnesium is required for them to relax. Almost everyone is lacking magnesium because it isn't in our foods anymore with the way big ag grows produce. The solution he recommended was magnesium oil available at health food stores. It's inexpensive and really does the trick, a little in a hot bath is all you need. Use it when my son has growing pains also and it has helped him dramatically.


----------



## frankp (Jan 13, 2015)

Typically magnesium, calcium, and potassium are generally the things people think of for muscle cramps. Get a good "extra" dose of all of these and your cramps should go away. Also, light stretching every day helps a lot. And, of course, reducing stress loads in your life, be it work, family, money, whatever, makes the biggest difference, when that can happen.


----------

